# Wife picked the spot



## GRMuskie (Jul 28, 2012)

My wife called me this evening and told me it was 70 degrees outside and that I needed to take off work early and take her river fishing. She only had to say that once. She picked the spot to fish, which was not the spot where I wanted to fish, and caught and released her first musky! A nice 39 inch river musky on a crank bait. She only made about 4 or 5 casts and had this fish on. Heck of a fight. I was proud to net it for her!


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

Congratulations on everything
It got up to 51 in my area and was pretty windy and overcast so i just shot pistol today


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice first musky! The high here was 40 or i would have taken the day off. lol. Still waiting on the warm weather.


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice catch! I cant get my wife to fish. I hit West Branch yesterday, but it was cold and windy. No fish.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Ya'know, the really big catch is your wife. Having her call you to tell you to take off early and then go fishing with you? I doesn't get any better than that. I'm really lucky that my wife likes the water and likes to fish.

Congrats too on the fish, great way to end the day.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

your a lucky man!!! my wife use to have everything ready to go, when I got home from work.....not sure what happened.....as that doesn't take place anymore....sad to say....sure wish it would, the fire with a good fish needs to come again, but she hasn't went for some time either to light the fire


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

A couple things....

1 - 70* 4 days ago?? Where are you from?

2 - I need a wife just like yours!! LOL!

Congrats to her!!


----------



## GRMuskie (Jul 28, 2012)

ShutUpNFish said:


> A couple things....
> 
> 1 - 70* 4 days ago?? Where are you from?
> 
> ...


We are in South Central Kentucky. I think it got up to 71 around here on Friday. Of course, it's supposed to be back in the 20's in the morning, which is crazy!
Thanks! She was very excited to catch the musky. And she really liked watching it swim away when it was released too.


----------



## dihardhunter (Mar 4, 2013)

Awesome fish! Intentionally casting for them or just "incidental" catch?


----------



## GRMuskie (Jul 28, 2012)

dihardhunter said:


> Awesome fish! Intentionally casting for them or just "incidental" catch?


Very Intentional and targeted cast for a musky. While I was readying her fishing pole, she saw a musky swirl about 8 meters from the boat. I said are you sure it was a musky and she said, yes, I know a musky when I see one. So, she grabbed my pole and started slinging a 7.5 inch strawberry Big Mac like some kind of female musky fishing ninja, and 4 casts later she started screaming, I've got one I've got one.

And, sure 'nuff, she did.

She said that now she can see why I get so agitated, nervous, and loud when I'm screaming for her to get the landing net and to stop screwing around. She has made me practice nice net talk a few times...


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Very cool man.. congrats to both of you.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Now that is a marriage that will last.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

She has made me practice nice net talk a few times...

Nice fish.


----------

